# quincunx = πεντούγκιον | χιαστή διάταξη



## nickel (Apr 6, 2009)

The quincunx was originally a coin issued by the Roman Republic c.211-200 BC, whose value was five twelfths (quinque + uncia) of an as, the Roman standard bronze coin. On the Roman quincunx coins, the value was sometimes indicated by a pattern of five dots.

*πενταούγκιον* και *πεντούγκιον* και δωρ. τ. πεντώγκιον, το, Α· πέντε δωδεκατημόρια του ασσαρίου, δηλ. πέντε ουγγιές. [ΠαπΛεξ] αλλά και εδώ.

Είναι όμως και η *χιαστή διάταξη*, το σχήμα Χ που σχηματίζεται από πέντε κουκκίδες σαν εκείνες που έχουν οι πεντάρες στα ζάρια (συχνά για διάταξη καρποφόρων δέντρων).

Έχουμε λόγια λέξη για την πεντάρα του ζαριού; Και, αν δεν έχουμε, θα μπορούσαμε να την ονομάσουμε _πεντάστιγμο_;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 6, 2009)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι στη σύγχρονη αστρολογία (οι παραδοσιακοί δεν την αναγνωρίζουν) έχουμε την όψη (aspect) quincunx (γωνία 150 μοιρών), η οποία μεταφράζεται ως _όψη χιαστή ή χιαστί._


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 6, 2009)

nickel;29376
Έχουμε λόγια λέξη για την πεντάρα του ζαριού; Και said:


> πεντάστιγμο[/I];



Να το πλασάρουε για "πεντάς κυβείας" ή "πεντάστιγμον κυβικής τραπέζης";
(To "πεντάς μπαρμπουτίας" μάλλον δεν πείθει για αρχαιομυθικής καταγωγής)


----------



## Buechner (Apr 16, 2009)

*quincunx*

Στο έργο του _The Garden of Cyrus_ ο Sir Thomas Browne γράφει ότι ο εν λόγω κήπος ήταν διατεταγμένος υπό μορφήν "quincunx". Πέρα από τη χιοειδή διάταξη, τον χιασμό και τα λοιπά παράγωγα (βλ. Λεξικό Δημητράκου), η ερώτησή μου είναι αν υπάρχει ενδεχομένως κάποια πιο λόγια έκφραση που να αποδίδει τον όρο στα ελληνικά.
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά


----------



## Buechner (Apr 16, 2009)

*ευχαριστώ*

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλους θερμά. You rule! Πάμε τώρα στο ασόδυο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2009)

Όπως βλέπεις, είμαστε το φόρουμ που φροντίζει για εσάς πριν από εσάς...


----------



## Holden (Apr 30, 2009)

*πεσσοειδής διάταξη*

Πρωτίστως στρατιωτικός, δευτερευόντως αρχιτεκτονικός όρος.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2009)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Holden. Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται και στους κήπους, αλλά η πεσσοειδής διάταξη είναι αυτή που έχουμε στη σκακιέρα, ένα είδος staggered arrangement, που εντέλει δημιουργεί το ίδιο εφέ.


----------

